# 20.4.6aRC1 Release Notes



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

We are in the process of authorizing TiVo Premiere households that signed up for the Priority List to receive 20.4.6aRC1. It should be available by the end of the day.

Here are some other changes in the release:

- OnePass replaces Season Pass

- Ability to add a link to a streaming movie and have it appear in the Streaming Movies folder in My Shows

- Updated Amazon Instant Video app (with Amazon Prime) will be available on TiVo Premiere boxes
Note: It may take 24-48 hours for the app to appear after the update.

- If you are running the 3.5 or later version of the TiVo app for iOS, you will be able to move shows that were recorded on your DVR from copy-protected channels. (Once the download has been completed, the original recording will be deleted from your DVR. Downloads must be initiated while on your home network.)

- Additional screens are now available in HD Menus style: Find by Time, and Find by Channel. They are located under TiVo Central > Manage Recordings & OnePass.

- Amazon Instant Video now appears alongside other apps in My Shows

- Fixed the issue where some Mini customers would see a V87 error when they tried to watch an episode that was still recording on the DVR

- Fixed an issue where some customers would see a blue spinning circle when trying to create or update a Season Pass (now OnePass)

- Fixed an issue where duplicate recordings were happening when a user deleted a single episode from a Season Pass (now OnePass) and created a manual recording instead

- Fixed a problem where modifying a Season Pass in SD menus would set it to record on all channels"

- Addressed an issue with SDV related to a specific operator configuration. (This is the only difference between 20.4.6 and 20.4.6aRC1.)

For those not on the priority list, I expect the full rollout to be complete on Premiere by the middle of March.

Up Next: Our 2015 Spring release will make VUDU available on Premiere boxes.

--Margret


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

TiVoMargret said:


> We are in the process of authorizing TiVo Premiere households that signed up for the Priority List to receive 20.4.6aRC1. It should be available by the end of the day.
> 
> Here are some other changes in the release:
> 
> ...


Great since I signed up very early I hope I am one of the ones that get it today. If not I will wait . Ever since I replaced the master bedroom with a XL4 from a mini my wife asks me "I thought you said I was going to be able to use amazon with this". And I say soon.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

This is the one that gives me goosebumps --


> - If you are running the 3.5 or later version of the TiVo app for iOS, you will be able to move shows that were recorded on your DVR from copy-protected channels. (Once the download has been completed, the original recording will be deleted from your DVR. Downloads must be initiated while on your home network.)


Thanks for the info, Margret!


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

Is the Haxe rewrite complete on the Premiere? wondering if there is more and we might squeeze out some more performance. thanks!


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

Aero 1 said:


> Is the Haxe rewrite complete on the Premiere? wondering if there is more and we might squeeze out some more performance. thanks!


This release does have additional performance improvements. We made changes to My Shows when adding OnePass that make it faster.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

joewom said:


> Great since I signed up very early I hope I am one of the ones that get it today. If not I will wait . Ever since I replaced the master bedroom with a XL4 from a mini my wife asks me "I thought you said I was going to be able to use amazon with this". And I say soon.


the priority page took my 2 premiere TSN's twice once at the beginning and the other time was before the premiere update was pulled. Hope it comes soon.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

ajwees41 said:


> the priority page took my 2 premiere TSN's twice once at the beginning and the other time was before the premiere update was pulled. Hope it comes soon.


I checked when I got home it made a call at 405 which was 40 min before I got home and no update was pending. I'll check later tonight.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

If you reenter your TSN, the Priority page does not tell you if it is already in the database.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

CoxInPHX said:


> If you reenter your TSN, the Priority page does not tell you if it is already in the database.


it used to hope the TSN(boxes) don't go to the back of the line so to speak instead of being one of the first it goes to being one of the last before the general rollout.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

End of day must mean by midnight.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

It's only 4:30 at TiVo HQ right now.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

Arcady said:


> It's only 4:30 at TiVo HQ right now.


Good point!


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

I got the new Amazon app with prime before my premieres got the RC1 update. Strange. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Aero 1 said:


> I got the new Amazon app with prime before my premieres got the RC1 update. Strange.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also got the new app for Amazon and do not see any slowness from watching it on Tivo vs a PC.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

ajwees41 said:


> I also got the new app for Amazon and do not see any slowness from watching it on Tivo vs a PC.


They hit the wrong button lol. If it's the same app as the roamio just got its way fast.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

joewom said:


> They hit the wrong button lol. If it's the same app as the roamio just got its way fast.


sure is easier to understand than the old app and looks cleaner


----------



## GT1Boy (Mar 23, 2004)

I just forced an update at 8pm PST and my Premiere says Pending Restart. Will reboot after Gotham is done recording.


----------



## Robcameron (Jul 8, 2014)

GT1Boy said:


> I just forced an update at 8pm PST and my Premiere says Pending Restart. Will reboot after Gotham is done recording.


Up and running 😀


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

TiVoMargret said:


> We are in the process of authorizing TiVo Premiere households that signed up for the Priority List to receive 20.4.6aRC1. It should be available by the end of the day.


No luck for me this evening. I signed up early on. Any idea how long we should expect it to take to hit everyone on the priority list?


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm one of those lamenting the loss of ungrouping the My Shows list in the HDUI, so I've switched my Premiere XL4 to SD Menus to ungroup the list.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=525757

However, when new programs begin recording or transferring, the summary screen shifts left with no user input then the entire list shifts down causing the highlight bar to lose its place.

Sadly, this bug has been present for over two years (since v20.2.2), but hopefully there will be enough HDUI users switching to SD Menus to get the "ungrouping" feature back and complain so TiVo engineers finally address it.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I was impressed at how responsive the new Amazon App is. It is a little slow to load, but once loaded there is very little lag.

The Netflix App seems a bit more responsive also.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Update received. Seems faster.


----------



## drcos (Jul 20, 2001)

"This may take an hour or longer..." this time was less than 10 minutes. And the Amazon app was already there (and put back into 'My Shows'). Signed back in, and boom. There's my watchlist. Will play tonight.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

drcos said:


> "This may take an hour or longer..." this time was less than 10 minutes. And the Amazon app was already there (and put back into 'My Shows'). Signed back in, and boom. There's my watchlist. Will play tonight.


Mine is rebooting for the update! Almost there!


----------



## mplamann (Mar 14, 2003)

TiVoMargret said:


> We are in the process of authorizing TiVo Premiere households that signed up for the Priority List to receive 20.4.6aRC1. It should be available by the end of the day.


I am forcing a connection on my main TiVo and crossing my fingers the update gets pushed down. I signed up for early access to the update the first day it was available, so hopefully my Premieres made the list! The big missing link for my Premiere has been Amazon (Prime) Instant Video streaming and I can't wait to check it out.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

No Amazon prime in my xl4 yet.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

I just got Amazon Prime on my living room Premiere 4. It was scheduled to connect to the service at 5:24 PM and I got a listings update so I immediately forced another connection and Amazon Prime showed up.
I did not have a pending restart on this box so I forced a connection at 1:00 PM and got the 1P update but no Prime.

I got the 1P update sometime late yesterday or last night on my bedroom Premiere 4 so I restarted the box at lunch time. There was no Prime app on this box. I am currently connecting to the service right now and it seems like I am getting a listings update. Once that connection finishes I will make the second connection and Prime should be available on this box to.

Update: Prime is now on my bedroom Premiere 4 after the second connection.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Jed1 said:


> I got the 1P update


How are those multiple Seasons Passes in the SDUI working out for you?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Maybe I'm confused but how do we transfer shows from our Premiere to our iOS devices? In the release notes Margret mentions being able to do that. I can't find how...I have the update now and the latest version of iOS. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> Maybe I'm confused but how do we transfer shows from our Premiere to our iOS devices? In the release notes Margret mentions being able to do that. It I can't find how...I have the update now and the latest version of iOS.


Do you have a TiVo Stream?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Ah no. She didn't mention requiring that in the notes but I should have known that. Thanks 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Bierboy said:


> Maybe I'm confused but how do we transfer shows from our Premiere to our iOS devices? In the release notes Margret mentions being able to do that. I can't find how...I have the update now and the latest version of iOS.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


you need a stream she forgot to add that it allows moving protected content


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

TiVoMargret said:


> We are in the process of authorizing TiVo Premiere households that signed up for the Priority List to receive 20.4.6aRC1. It should be available by the end of the day.
> 
> Here are some other changes in the release:
> 
> ...


 the stream is still needed to move shows correct?


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

ajwees41 said:


> the stream is still needed to move shows correct?


Yes, sorry -- the text was originally from my Roamio release notes. For it to work with Premiere you need a TiVo Stream.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

TiVoMargret said:


> - Updated Amazon Instant Video app (with Amazon Prime) will be available on TiVo Premiere boxes
> Note: It may take 24-48 hours for the app to appear after the update.
> --Margret


I never used Amazon Prime before. What TiVo do I select to set up Prime streaming. My Premiere 4 model is not listed. Can I use the base Roamio?
http://www.amazon.com/gp/video/ontv/devices?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

I have to say so far 1P is working very good for me. I have 20.4.6a.RC1.
I noticed that the flash player version changed to mainline3/2014.9.11-1305. I think the previous version was 2014.7.8.
Navigating the My shows menu is very fast now. 
It takes about 15 seconds to load Amazon Prime. I will take the time to set it up tomorrow.

It was a very busy day as I got the new update, my cable company added new channels and I had to send in a channel update request to Gracenote, and my cable company is encrypting all the in the clear Qam channels.
Then the cherry on top was getting Amazon Prime this evening. This is the one thing I have been waiting for.

I am glad this update happened today as my cable company is going to do some significant upgrades to the distribution system in my town in the coming weeks. Also we are going to get moved out of the old Bears Head head end by the end of March.
I was starting to worry that the update would have come in the middle of all this mess and possibly screw up one of my boxes.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Jed1 said:


> I never used Amazon Prime before. What TiVo do I select to set up Prime streaming. My Premiere 4 model is not listed. Can I use the base Roamio?
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/video/ontv/devices?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0


Open the Amazon App and scroll down to Register at Amazon get Code then enter here: https://www.amazon.com/mytv


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

CoxInPHX said:


> Open the Amazon App and scroll down to Register at Amazon get Code then enter here: https://www.amazon.com/mytv


Thanks! It is working. I guess I do the same for my Premiere 4 in the bedroom?
I think I may watch the Sopranos again.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

Is it expected that Amazon videos may take some time to get indexed and show up in One Pass and search results?

A couple of examples - 

"Under The Skin" with Scarlett Johansson shows as available for streaming in the Amazon App but doesn't show up in TiVo search. If you track it down by finding it in Movies under Scarlett Johansson it shows as not currently available.

Season 22 of Top Gear shows up as available for purchase in the Amazon App but season 22 episodes do not show up in One Pass even when you select the option to include paid content and show all episodes.

Anyway, many thanks for adding Amazon Prime streaming. It looks really good so far.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Did you turn on both Amazon and Amazon Prime? It won't show stuff in search results that you have to buy if you only turn on Prime.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Arcady said:


> Did you turn on both Amazon and Amazon Prime? It won't show stuff in search results that you have to buy if you only turn on Prime.


Just to clarify, this is referencing the "My Video Providers" section in the settings menu. There will be two entries for Amazon. Search will only offer results for Prime shows if Amazon Prime is checked in My Video Providers.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

tatergator1 said:


> Just to clarify, this is referencing the "My Video Providers" section in the settings menu. There will be two entries for Amazon. Search will only offer results for Prime shows if Amazon Prime is checked in My Video Providers.


And when it shows it will give options on what you want to watch it from based on your video providers selected. Prime, Instant, Vudu (not available on Premiers yet), netflix.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

I've noticed quite a few non-Prime movies that are available to rent or purchase from the Amazon app but don't show up in TiVo search. Some were only released yesterday, but some have been available since the beginning of the month.


----------



## beeman65 (Oct 18, 2005)

My Premiere was on the Priority list and it downloaded the update this morning. I am checking out Prime soon!


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

Arcady said:


> How are those multiple Seasons Passes in the SDUI working out for you?


Now now don't pick on him.

I notice the release notes don't mention multiple season passes or provide workarounds that don't.

Seems their story is spend hundreds of dollars a year to subscribe to three or four streaming sources and drink the Kool-Aid and they're sticking to it.


----------



## ad301 (Dec 21, 2001)

Oddly, I do have two OnePasses for the same program. See the attached pics:

















I'm guessing this is an error in the SP>OP conversion process. I did have the two SPs and each had upcoming episodes set to record. But I also had multiple SPs for MLB Baseball, with no upcoming episodes, and those were combined into one OnePass.

And I still don't see any way to add a second OnePass on a different channel. The two OPs don't have the "additional channel" option any more.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

RoyK said:


> Now now don't pick on him.
> 
> I notice the release notes don't mention multiple season passes or provide workarounds that don't.
> 
> Seems their story is spend hundreds of dollars a year to subscribe to three or four streaming sources and drink the Kool-Aid and they're sticking to it.


He is still in denial. Or trying to make it work with no luck.


----------



## bhoch99 (Jan 21, 2003)

TiVoMargret said:


> - Addressed an issue with SDV related to a specific operator configuration. (This is the only difference between 20.4.6 and 20.4.6aRC1.)


I wonder who the specific operator is. I have TWC in NH with SDV, wondering if I will see improvements...

BH


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

bhoch99 said:


> I wonder who the specific operator is. I have TWC in NH with SDV, wondering if I will see improvements...
> 
> BH


I believe it was Cox. There is a thread somewhere about boxes rebooting when switching to an SDV channel.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

All I hope for is that all the weird little glitches that started with the last update go away! This isn't a matter of one of my Tivos having problems because both Tivos started doing all the same little weird things right after that last update. Just a lot of annoying things, nothing major, but no less frustrating. I thought about writing them all down but I figured it would be an exercise in futility. I've just hoped for a new update to come along.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

sharkster said:


> All I hope for is that all the weird little glitches that started with the last update go away! This isn't a matter of one of my Tivos having problems because both Tivos started doing all the same little weird things right after that last update. Just a lot of annoying things, nothing major, but no less frustrating. I thought about writing them all down but I figured it would be an exercise in futility. I've just hoped for a new update to come along.


I've been running it for a few days. Sharpen your pencil.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

h2oskierc said:


> I believe it was Cox. There is a thread somewhere about boxes rebooting when switching to an SDV channel.


Yes it is Cox


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

cherry ghost said:


> I've noticed quite a few non-Prime movies that are available to rent or purchase from the Amazon app but don't show up in TiVo search. Some were only released yesterday, but some have been available since the beginning of the month.


I've noticed shows available via the prime webpage shows the whole season of a show available to stream while the TiVo is only showing the first 3 episodes from episode 4 till the last episode only shows available on Netflix.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I got the update last night. So far so good, I did notice a few audio dropouts while playing Netflix shows. It just be a coincidence since I'm watching more Netflix, but I don't remember having the problem previously.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

realityboy said:


> I got the update last night. So far so good, I did notice a few audio dropouts while playing Netflix shows. It just be a coincidence since I'm watching more Netflix, but I don't remember having the problem previously.


Any Internet issues when it happens?


----------



## weaver (Feb 27, 2004)

I was watching a recorded show when my XL4 locked up. Rewind and skip back had no effect, Pause worked, so I then went to live TV. I tuned three different channels, none of which came in. A reboot brought things back to normal.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

MHunter1 said:


> However, when new programs begin recording or transferring, the summary screen shifts left with no user input then the entire list shifts down causing the highlight bar to lose its place.
> 
> Sadly, this bug has been present for over two years (since v20.2.2), but hopefully there will be enough HDUI users switching to SD Menus to get the "ungrouping" feature back and complain so TiVo engineers finally address it


The old style menus always remembered their position based on an index, rather then an actual selection. This same thing can happen in the To Do List or the SP Manager if it changes when you are one level deeper. It's been like that since the beginning of TiVo as far as I remember.

I highly doubt they are going to put any effort into fixing the SDUI at this point.

As for the inability to ungroup shows in the HDUI... They might bring that back if they get enough complaints. Not sure how many people really care though.


----------



## hoopsbwc34 (Jan 28, 2003)

Can you still sign up for Priority List?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

hoopsbwc34 said:


> Can you still sign up for Priority List?


Should be able to all you can do is try


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

hoopsbwc34 said:


> Can you still sign up for Priority List?


Probably, but it won't effect the update now. I don't know if it's a list used for the next update or not.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

ajwees41 said:


> Any Internet issues when it happens?


That's a definite possibility. The Tivo was the only thing using the Internet at the time so I'm not sure what's happening. Video stays full HD with no freezes just a dropped line of dialog.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

Arcady said:


> Did you turn on both Amazon and Amazon Prime? It won't show stuff in search results that you have to buy if you only turn on Prime.


Yes, both sources are enabled. This problem persists. I can see Top Gear Season 22 available for purchase in the Amazon App with the first five episodes available for download. Those episodes show up as unavailable in One Pass.


----------



## dcborn61 (Dec 9, 2002)

Having problems creating new OnePass via the app. It appears to be set up, gives the confirmation screen, but then nothing on the TiVo itself.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> Probably, but it won't effect the update now. I don't know if it's a list used for the next update or not.


it's still live the priority page that is


----------



## vike (Jul 25, 2008)

Got the update - Amazon Prime on Premiere very welcome (one less reason to flip to the blu-ray), and OnePass folders for streaming TV series ARE a game changer - a wonderful feature I'd never have thought to request - THANK YOU!!! With OnePass, I'm going to be switching to the blu-ray a LOT less.

BUT - what happened to the sorting function in the HDUI? It used to be that when I changed sorting order, the "cursor" would remain on the previously selected show, albeit in its new position in the re-sorted list. Now every time I re-sort, the selection jumps to the top of the list. The previous behavior was very useful for navigating large lists; I could start in date order, find something alphabetically near what I wanted, then re-sort and the desired show was on the screen or one scroll click away. Having got used to this, I can tell already that it's going to very tedious to scroll through several pages to get to what I want.

Is there a new option that controls this and would let me get back the old behavior? Is there some other way to speed up navigation that I'm missing? If not, hey TiVo guys, could you PLEASE fix this?


----------



## vike (Jul 25, 2008)

Whoops - gotcha #2 with this update. I like the new HDUI Find By Time/Channel screens (can usually see the whole show title now), but why can't I limit searches to HD programming only? When I hit (C) to filter, there's no "HD" in the list of filters. I liked to use this to scan ahead a few days for any upcoming movies in HD - it was the easiest way of picking up everything of interest, including odd little tidbits that would pop up on basic cable channels; just putting HD premium channels into the Favorite Channels list was another approach, but not nearly as useful.

So similar to question above - is there some other way to achieve this?


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

vike said:


> Whoops - gotcha #2 with this update. I like the new HDUI Find By Time/Channel screens (can usually see the whole show title now), but why can't I limit searches to HD programming only? When I hit (C) to filter, there's no "HD" in the list of filters. I liked to use this to scan ahead a few days for any upcoming movies in HD - it was the easiest way of picking up everything of interest, including odd little tidbits that would pop up on basic cable channels; just putting HD premium channels into the Favorite Channels list was another approach, but not nearly as useful.
> 
> So similar to question above - is there some other way to achieve this?


The favorite channels option is gone from find by time also. :down:


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Get rid of your SD channels so they stop showing up in search.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

jrtroo said:


> Get rid of your SD channels so they stop showing up in search.


He said he likes to scan for movies in hd . He didn't say he doesn't watch any SD.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Right, just giving options, as many do not realize you can do this.


----------



## hfcsyrup (Dec 12, 2012)

this onepass thing is confusing. on my mini (which has 20.4.6), i cant even see the 'streaming movies' folder. on my p4, adding a movie to my shows worked for some movies, not for others, and as others have stated, something that should have amazon prime as an option, like hg catching fire, does not show amazon as an option.
is onepass only oneway..everything has to be done from the tivo search? i thought i could add stuff from say, within netflix, to my shows, or starting a house of cards episode would just add it to the my shows or create a one pass? guess not. and even when i do create a onepass for oitnb, it isnt in my shows and just says no recordings are upcoming.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Arcady said:


> How are those multiple Seasons Passes in the SDUI working out for you?


*crickets*


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Is it possible to enable subtitles or closed captioning for Amazon Prime Streaming on the Premiere?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

shwru980r said:


> Is it possible to enable subtitles or closed captioning for Amazon Prime Streaming on the Premiere?


I am not in front of my Premiere now, but on the Roamio, it is definitely doable. I think you pause, press down to get "below" the pause bar, which is the caption area. Then press right to turn on captions.

I apologize if this is slightly off, as I'm posting from memory, away from my TiVos.

But assuming the software/app is the same, yes you can have captions with A-Prime streaming. I watched Transparent with captions.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

astrohip said:


> I am not in front of my Premiere now, but on the Roamio, it is definitely doable. I think you pause, press down to get "below" the pause bar, which is the caption area. Then press right to turn on captions.
> 
> I apologize if this is slightly off, as I'm posting from memory, away from my TiVos.
> 
> But assuming the software/app is the same, yes you can have captions with A-Prime streaming. I watched Transparent with captions.


yep it works on premiere also


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

It seems that the update removes the capability to 'turn off' folders. I usually run with folders off so I can work from the bottom of the list up. Is it true that the capability to turn folders 'off' is lost?

EDIT: Found my answer in another thread... GONE... sigh...


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

SCSIRAID said:


> It seems that the update removes the capability to 'turn off' folders. I usually run with folders off so I can work from the bottom of the list up. Is it true that the capability to turn folders 'off' is lost?
> 
> EDIT: Found my answer in another thread... GONE... sigh...


It's certainly gone for now. But since a Premiere running 20.4.5c can still display a Roamio's My Shows list ungrouped, apparently forced grouping is just an arbitrary choice by TiVo which could be changed back if enough users want it. Surely the biggest cosmetic adjustment they would have to make is to simply not display streaming options when the ungrouped display mode is selected. Switching between modes requires only one button press.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

L David Matheny said:


> It's certainly gone for now. But since a Premiere running 20.4.5c can still display a Roamio's My Shows list ungrouped, apparently forced grouping is just an arbitrary choice by TiVo which could be changed back if enough users want it. Surely the biggest cosmetic adjustment they would have to make is to simply not display streaming options when the ungrouped display mode is selected. Switching between modes requires only one button press.


That would work for me and my Premiere! Hopefully TiVo is listening.....


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

jrtroo said:


> Get rid of your SD channels so they stop showing up in search.


what if a certain is only in SD no HD version?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

ajwees41 said:


> what if a certain is only in SD no HD version?


Then keep it.


----------



## paul_w_downing (Feb 22, 2002)

I don&#8217;t know if there is an official bug list, so I thought I would toss in my $0.02.
No responses needed, I&#8217;m not trying to debug the problems. Just passing on my experience.

I&#8217;m glad that TiVo is still keeping the Premier Line updated, this is extremely important for customer retention. If they had not upgraded the Premier, then I would not staying with TiVo much longer. I plan to skip the current DVR line and pick up the next generation (if it support OTA), if/when it comes. This makes me feel like I had a long enough life with my Premier.

Since receiving the update my Tivo Premier XL has locked up 3 times requiring me to pull the plug.

1st Lockup:
Converting all my SP&#8217;s (about 50) to include streaming options. While about 50% through the list, it went to blue circle, and never came back, no response to remote. I can see this one, as I had just made massive changes and I would guess I overflowed a stack buffer or something.

2nd Lockup:
The Now Playing List had some empty folders that I was trying to clean up. For example, the default SP had streaming plus recordings. I manually deleted the streams I had already seen, and watched the last 2 recorded episodes, so I was going back and forth in and out of the folder trying to make it go away. I was bouncing to other folders to see if they have the same problem. The screen went black and would not come back. Eventually I could press Guide and get it to come up, but I could not navigate or select anything in the guide.

3rd Lockup:
Tuned on the TV when I got home from work last night and got an error something like &#8220;VC &#8211; Channel not found&#8221;. It did not matter what channel I selected, including OTA channels.

Generally I like the update, (apart from the reboots), there are some tweaks that need to occur though in my opinion.

Empty Folders in Now Playing List:
I likes the old behavior that folders would not be visible if there were no unwatched shows. This really clutters up the now playing list.

Date Stamps For Folders:
Again, the folders should be sorted by the most currently available unwatched show. This does not seem to the case. I have folders that show a date of 2/28 but the most current show in there is 2/1 but they are sorted ahead of other folders with newer shows.

Would like better clarity of PAID vs. &#8220;FREE&#8221; sources:
When you explore an episode, it shows all sources (which is OK), but Xfinity should be Xfinity (FREE) or Xfinity ($2.99), and Amazon Prime and Amazon Instant both show up as show options. There is no need to show Amazon Instant (which is paid), if there is already a PRIME (free version), because it could be that someone clicks on instant and pays for show they already had available for free. It is hard to train the other users in my house to #1. Look for the Netflix or Hulu Icon, then #2 Look for the Prime, then #3 Go into Xfinity, but only continue if it is free, then #4 Go to Instant because it is usually cheaper than Xfinity.

There still seems to be some disconnect or lag between updates from all video sources:
Eg House of cards did not show up in OnePass, and I noticed that it thinks that some streams of episodes are paid and some are free, when they are free. I don&#8217;t recall the show, but S1E1 was Free, S1E2 was Paid, S1E3-E12 were free. I really doubt the S1E2 was only from paid sources.

ALL SAID IT IS HUGE STEP IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION. 
Please continue to work diligently on the bugs and unexpected behaviors, and the user experience.


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

After getting this update, it seems my Premiere XL only has guide data for through Thursday. Anyone else?


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

astrohip said:


> I am not in front of my Premiere now, but on the Roamio, it is definitely doable. I think you pause, press down to get "below" the pause bar, which is the caption area. Then press right to turn on captions.
> 
> I apologize if this is slightly off, as I'm posting from memory, away from my TiVos.
> 
> But assuming the software/app is the same, yes you can have captions with A-Prime streaming. I watched Transparent with captions.


That worked. Thanks. I was thinking that by having captions turned on in the display settings, it would enable captions for Amazon Prime.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

shwru980r said:


> That worked. Thanks. I was thinking that by having captions turned on in the display settings, it would enable captions for Amazon Prime.


That would make far too much sense to work.

Glad to help. First thing I do with all one-off sources is test how captions work. With Community moving to Yahoo TV, I need to see how that works. BTW, Yahoo isn't on TiVo, is it?


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

I was one of the first to sign up my Roamios and Premieres back in January and never received the update on the Premieres. I resigned the Premieres up a few days ago and I haven't recieved this 20.4.6a RC1 update either.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

JWhites said:


> I was one of the first to sign up my Roamios and Premieres back in January and never received the update on the Premieres. I resigned the Premieres up a few days ago and I haven't recieved this 20.4.6a RC1 update either.


That's weird because I read that there is one list and it remains active forever. That said, I signed up for my Premiere but not Roamio/Mini. The Roamio/Mini got their update when it became a general release and the Premiere got RC1 on the first day of distribution.

I thought that One Pass would be a single decision for both platforms. Perhaps that was wrong since the Premiere has the option for "1st Year" and the Roamio has "First Season". Seems there were two groups doing the code. I find it interesting since that option is not available in the defaults either. That omission is probably due to screen limitations.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> I thought that One Pass would be a single decision for both platforms. Perhaps that was wrong since the Premiere has the option for "1st Year" and the Roamio has "First Season". Seems there were two groups doing the code. I find it interesting since that option is not available in the defaults either. That omission is probably due to screen limitations.


Some series don't have episode/season info so use years instead. It's same code on both platforms.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

moyekj said:


> Some series don't have episode/season info so use years instead. It's same code on both platforms.


Correct on both. I've seen it on certain shows even on older software versions. :up:


----------



## mln01 (Jan 10, 2006)

Is there any info about when Premiere units that were not on the priority list should be expected to get the 20.4.6 release?


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

mln01 said:


> Is there any info about when Premiere units that were not on the priority list should be expected to get the 20.4.6 release?


Check out the below on that question kind of. I would sign up for the priority list if you still can.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/573531800124846081


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

Drewster said:


> After getting this update, it seems my Premiere XL only has guide data for through Thursday. Anyone else?


Closing the loop, my issue was fixed by repeating guided setup. I also contacted Margret, and (after they checked some logs and stuff) it looks my guide issue likely started before the update but I never noticed.

So... never mind!


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

My Premiere that was NOT of the priority list but nevertheless got the update. Maybe because my other Premiere WAS on the list and they did the household? I hadn't signed up the wife's Premiere since I wanted to postpone the squawking I get from her whenever there is a change. ;-)


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Clearly TiVo is incompetent since I've still not gotten the god damn update and I've been on the list since January.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

JWhites said:


> Clearly TiVo is incompetent since I've still not gotten the god damn update and I've been on the list since January.


You can curse the darkness or you can light a candle.

Simply send Margret an email with your TSN's and I believe you will have a quick resolution. We (and TiVo) are fortunate to have access to such an attentive and responsive resource!


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Strange measure of calling an entire company incompetent.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I've come across an oddity with this update -- I select a folder/group, then discover I cannot "highlight" a show within the group to select (e.g., it's not highlighted in yellow). I can move up to the featured shows at the top, then back down into the folder/group, and it's then highlighted in yellow, and I can select it. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## Nels (May 20, 2008)

I have to say I LOVE the update. Watching a series is so easy now on my TiVo Premier. Binge watching has always been a favorite of mine and now I have a great new tool. I used to switch between my TiVo and my BluRay player to get Netflix and Amazon Prime. Now I can do it all with one TiVo and one remote. 

You have improved my life again, TiVo! Thanks


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Dan203 said:


> The old style menus always remembered their position based on an index, rather then an actual selection. This same thing can happen in the To Do List or the SP Manager if it changes when you are one level deeper. It's been like that since the beginning of TiVo as far as I remember.
> 
> I highly doubt they are going to put any effort into fixing the SDUI at this point.
> 
> As for the inability to ungroup shows in the HDUI... They might bring that back if they get enough complaints. Not sure how many people really care though.


I agree. But, count me as one of those (in the Roamio user base) who wants to be able to have the choice to view My Shows ungrouped, sorted by date of recording. If the Roamio had the SDUI available, I'd be switching between modes, just to have (regain) access to that option. It has never been my "by default" way of viewing My Shows, just a view I toggled to and back, regularly, but not every day.

I'm sure I'm not the only one to see a long-running "glitch" when two boxes running HDUI (Premiere and/or Roamio), results in a SDUI view of the other box's My Shows list. It can be corrected to be HDUI view by forcing a call to the TiVo service on the box being remotely viewed.

It's still present on my Roamios with 20.4.6, and proves the ungrouping and old sorting ways are still "in there".

I can be more understanding when TiVo takes options/functions off the table, if it was required, and removed from the code (or replaced with different code).

I'm less understanding, when glitches reveal the code is still there, and our access to it has simply been revoked (or in the case of Roamios and the SDUI, never available, but still hidden underneath).

I don't think there's any doubt that TiVo wants everybody on the HDUI, in hopes of being able to not have to support and update the SDUI any longer than they have to.

Given the judgment calls recently made by TiVo, I don't feel as if TiVo cares if they lose subs over it, so long as the numbers aren't too large.

Let's not forget that once a TiVo has product lifetime service, voting (expressing dissatisfaction), by selling that TiVo and never buying another, won't change active subscriber numbers in the quarterly financial reports, so long as the new owner allows to it continue to call home.

The only exception, that would ding TiVo's numbers, would be if those leaving TiVo, stuck their lifetime box(es) into a closet for 6 months, before selling them. Past a 6 month period of not "phoning home", TiVo can no longer count that sub in the numbers that matter most. I'm not going to advocate doing this, as the last time I did, several members went virtually postal on me about it. If you have ever wondered what TiVo has to gain from offering PLS, this would be at the top of my hypothetical list.

It doesn't matter to TiVo, if you own one TiVo, or twenty, and opt to bail out of Cult/Club TiVo, so long as your boxes find new homes, and phone home as active sub status, within 6 months since the last time (rinse and repeat). The only part they may care about, would be the loss of potential future subs, for new TiVo products, lost due to lost love for TiVo.

I only popped in here (a Premiere area thread) out of curiosity. So, once I'm done reading the rest of the thread, I probably won't be back to see this post ripped apart, and the usual flame-roasting, when I dare to share my thoughts along with my observations.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Bierboy said:


> I've come across an oddity with this update -- I select a folder/group, then discover I cannot "highlight" a show within the group to select (e.g., it's not highlighted in yellow). I can move up to the featured shows at the top, then back down into the folder/group, and it's then highlighted in yellow, and I can select it. Anyone else seeing this?


 Yes, it's come up in the Roamio threads - I think I was 1st to report it. It's very reproducible for me. A new single recording in a wishlist folder has this bug the 1st time I push into the folder. After the 1st time it no longer is an issue anymore. Just one of several bugs introduced with this software update.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

So, are non-priority list users getting this update yet? I may have to power down the Premiere in my bedroom at night to prevent the update from waking me up at 3AM when the fans turn on all the way and the green light on the front blasts the room. The TiVo desperately needs a "don't reboot during these hours" setting .


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

tomhorsley said:


> So, are non-priority list users getting this update yet? I may have to power down the Premiere in my bedroom at night to prevent the update from waking me up at 3AM when the fans turn on all the way and the green light on the front blasts the room. The TiVo desperately needs a "don't reboot during these hours" setting .


Use the security (or parental controls) of your router to block this string:
TMS_US/static/SwSystem

Unblock when you are ready to update, and do two manual connections to check for the update. I tested this string, and the Roamio I used it on lost no functionality, except the ability to download any new guide data, before the block was removed. It would abort the service connections, after authenticating, verifying the account status, and setting the time, when the first file of the update download would occur. After 12 days, a warning popped up that the guide data had run out (but really had two days worth left). No ill-effects from this experiment in "I'll update when I want to".

ETA: This will not help if your TiVo has already downloaded the update, which can be checked by looking for the "pending restart" under settings->network.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

nooneuknow said:


> No ill-effects from this experiment


Unless something in the schedule changed within those 12 days...


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Arcady said:


> Unless something in the schedule changed within those 12 days...


If it did, it didn't affect me, and that's with >200 SPs, before OnePass conversion.

I knew that changes in the existing guide data would not receive updates, at least via the scheduled service connections. However, TiVo uses the realtime portion of the TiVo service (not blocked by the string provided) for some portions of the scheduling mechanisms, and it seems to know to ignore the local (on the TiVo) guide data for the actual recordings.

This new mechanism is how TiVo is able to schedule programming that is beyond the ~12 day local downloaded guide data.

I was even able to schedule new SPs, and individual recordings, in those 12 days.

For somebody who is simply looking to offset the the update, to have control over when their TiVo reboots, by a matter of hours, or a day (like in the post I responded to), I sure did a heck of a lot of verifying that everything I could think of to test, was still working, even 12 days later.

The TiVo I tested on ran in parallel to another, that was granted exemption from the block, and got 20.4.6 the moment TiVo sent it. I watched, compared, and even did wireshark captures of the two boxes, using port mirroring on an advanced switch I had handy.

Is there a minute possibility something could be affected negatively by what I did, like a missed recording? Sure, there's always a chance of that.

Is it likely to be any worse than the reason the person I responded to wanted to know when a reboot was likely? I highly doubt it. There are always reports, with every update, of TiVos rebooting at 2AM, even when something is recording at that time. There are also situations where a reboot happens due to some other factor, but recordings are lost, as the TiVo can take an hour from reboot to finishing update, to be back to a state to resume recording. These are usually reported as that the update caused the reboot at prime-time, or whenever. But they are really reboots that would have happened anyway, and the update just happened to already be slated to install at the next reboot.

I have the captures, and router logs, all preserved, as I'm still intrigued by exactly what is going on with TiVos that are so dependant on having 24/7 realtime internet access. I'm running a wireshark capture as I'm typing this.

Questions? If not on-topic for here, send a PM, or start a thread, and invite me there to talk about it.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Learn something new every day.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

moyekj said:


> Yes, it's come up in the Roamio threads - I think I was 1st to report it. It's very reproducible for me. A new single recording in a wishlist folder has this bug the 1st time I push into the folder. After the 1st time it no longer is an issue anymore. Just one of several bugs introduced with this software update.


Thanks....I had e-mailed Margret about it, and she said she hadn't heard about this bug. I sent her your comment about it.

I believe that's when I've seen it, too, when there's a single recording in a WL folder.


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

Been away for awhile. Just noticed this post last night. Checked for a restart pending on my two Premiers. No luck.

So this morning I emailed Margret with the machine id's and came home to find two pending restarts.

Both went well.

So happy to have Amazon videos now via the TiVo instead of having to use the fire stick.

Thanks to Margret for the fast service, unless it was just my turn anyway.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

tomhorsley said:


> So, are non-priority list users getting this update yet? I may have to power down the Premiere in my bedroom at night to prevent the update from waking me up at 3AM when the fans turn on all the way and the green light on the front blasts the room. The TiVo desperately needs a "don't reboot during these hours" setting .


I managed to thwart it by connecting to TiVo before going to bed, seeing a pending update appear, and forcing a restart. That got all the noise and flashing lights out of its system before 3AM .


----------



## cosmo4u (Feb 24, 2006)

So when does the update push out for the non priority users?

Thanks


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

cosmo4u said:


> So when does the update push out for the non priority users?
> 
> Thanks


I wasn't on the priority list, and I got it last night.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

tomhorsley said:


> So, are non-priority list users getting this update yet? I may have to power down the Premiere in my bedroom at night to prevent the update from waking me up at 3AM when the fans turn on all the way and the green light on the front blasts the room. The TiVo desperately needs a "don't reboot during these hours" setting .


might be soon although both my tivos updated via the priority list. when looking last night the onepass ad showed on the main screen again.


----------



## cosmo4u (Feb 24, 2006)

tomhorsley said:


> I wasn't on the priority list, and I got it last night.


Thanks for the update. I'll keep my eye out


----------



## Doug G (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm not on the priority list either and my two Premiere/4s got it last night, my original Premiere (320GB) unit didn't.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

and now I have it.

Now, to really figure out how this is gonna work. Gotta see how to activate Amazon Prime on it. From the short video I watched, it suggests that both Amazon Prime and Amazon Instant both work with OnePass. Thought it was just gonna be Amazon Prime.


----------



## imrf (Apr 18, 2014)

Are the boxes that are on the priority list still getting it pushed? I re-added mine a few days ago and still no update or even a pending restart on mine.


----------



## jtdon99 (Oct 26, 2014)

Put my 2 Premieres on priority list on monday, got update for both on thursday


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

My two boxes have the notice that there are new features but I am still on non-updated OS.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I wasn't on any sort of priority list.

I still don't have Amazon Prime. It shows up on the list in My Video Providers and is checked off, but doesn't seem to be any place else. I know TiVoMargaret said it can take a day or two to show up. So, I guess I will wait.


----------



## Doug G (Mar 3, 2005)

My original Premiere unit got it yesterday afternoon after a forced connection. I also noted the amazon app on this was still the "old" app after the upgrade. I forced another connection and now I have the new one so maybe try that if you don't see the new Amazon Prime app. Looking forward to getting some video use out of our Prime membership finally!


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

I didn't even know that the Premiere got Amazon Prime Streaming. I'd wanted this for while now. I guess they listen to us. Seems like they would have advertised it more on the Premiere so we knew it was there.

I now have my videos I bought from Amazon and the Prime streaming content available. This is great!

Thank You Easter Bunny! Bawk Bawk!


----------



## audioscience (Feb 10, 2005)

hairyblue said:


> I didn't even know that the Premiere got Amazon Prime Streaming. I'd wanted this for while now. I guess they listen to us. Seems like they would have advertised it more on the Premiere so we knew it was there.
> 
> I now have my videos I bought from Amazon and the Prime streaming content available. This is great!
> 
> Thank You Easter Bunny! Bawk Bawk!


Um, that was a big part of this update. The Premiere _just_ got Prime streaming so they wouldn't have advertised it before. 

Honestly, it's perfectly implemented with the OnePass. I can have any show in My Shows and just play it straight away from there. No independent need to navigate to the Prime app.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Also note that the old Amazon Instant Video is the icon that you see in Find Shows. You don't get a separate Amazon Prime icon. But the app it launches is new and does both Prime Streaming and the Amazon Instant.

But for me, it's not as seamless as I was hoping. From My Shows, I select a show that is available for streaming. I play it. It loads the Amazon app, going to that episode's page. Then I play from there. It doesn't play directly.


----------



## cordevil95 (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm really liking this update. The only thing I've noticed that I would like to see changed is show tracking on streaming services. To explain, if I watch an episode of House of Cards that I launched via thr tivo my shows menu, I would like it to remember that and mark it as watched somehow. I know you can just delete the episodes I've watched but that's a little bit manual.

Just a small thing I've noticed :^)


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I would like this too. But I don't think TiVo has a realtime API connection to these streaming services. They globally collect and aggregate all the show data into their own source. They would need a direct API (similar for all streaming services) to provide that valuable info.


----------



## b-ball-fanatic (Aug 5, 2003)

My two Premieres just got this update, and one of them seems to have completely lost ethernet connectivity with it. Anyone else experience any network issues?

I've done all the usual network troubleshooting (a completely hardwired system) and confirmed that it's just this TiVo. Is there any way to reset the network adapter (ethernet) on these things? I'm running out of stuff to try....


----------



## dcomiskey (Jan 3, 2005)

Margaret, I'm one of those EXTREMELY irritated by the loss of the sort options (turning of folders). Please bring it back. Frankly, I couldn't care less about the reason. It was a basic option of being able to sort programs since day one and you shouldn't have removed it.

Also, coincidentally, our box rebooted in the middle of watching Netflix. Also, missed out on the Big10 hockey game between Penn Sate and Minnesota last night, as the recording was simply fubarred. While recording, couldn't watch it. I get up this morning, and the recording isn't even there. GRRRR!!!!


----------



## maichle (Mar 16, 2015)

Flame me if you want but I typed a nice set of problems and the dang forum lost 20 minutes of typing and then hung up when I choose to preview my post before posting.

I miss multiple Season passes. I want to put priority to regular not HD as with most things I watch all HD does is take more disk space. A 1931 "Buck Jones" western is not going to look better in HD. 

I want Open Pass by Channel so I don't get all those additional ESPN "Nascar Racing" channels that broadcast practice, qualifying and regional racing.

I miss no being able to go to the To Do list and being able to manually adjust recording times on shows shown multiple times over a few days so that I can avoid conflicts. I haven't figured out how to accomplish that with the new update yet!

Those that stream and purchase Netflix, etc. have a big step forward. For those that want to watch old B&W movies and tv shows instead of the modern reality crap it is a step backwards.


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

I like the update. I just wish the Premier wasn't so slow to bring up NetFlix. It's not as awful as it was in prior software, but we still use the AppleTV instead.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Drewster said:


> I like the update. I just wish the Premier wasn't so slow to bring up NetFlix. It's not as awful as it was in prior software, but we still use the AppleTV instead.


For me, it's much better than the alternative. Works better than using my Sony BluRay player. That was a PITA

With OnePass, it will be pretty easy to watch new episodes of streaming only shows.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

chiguy50 said:


> You can curse the darkness or you can light a candle.
> 
> Simply send Margret an email with your TSN's and I believe you will have a quick resolution. We (and TiVo) are fortunate to have access to such an attentive and responsive resource!


I agree Margret is a godsend and probably the only reason why TiVo is still in business.
I actually contacted TiVo, they looked at the TSN and found that my box got screwed up and was missing information. After the agent who was really awesome added information in he said to wait 48 hours and call back if the update doesn't come. He also said that the fact that my Premiere 4 identifies itself in the "My Shows" lists and "Whole Home Advanced Help" screen on the other TiVo's as a "Premiere Q" was merely cosmetic and not the problem. The update came about 72 hours later, this past Wednesday, which I still think is weird because of it being on the list for months.


----------



## dcomiskey (Jan 3, 2005)

Drewster said:


> I like the update. I just wish the Premier wasn't so slow to bring up NetFlix. It's not as awful as it was in prior software, but we still use the AppleTV instead.


Agreed. I don't know why Netflix is slow as molasses on Tivo STILL. We recently got another Samsung TV and the Netflix app is lighting quick. We actually have it on the TV hooked up to Tivo, but switching remotes and such just confuses everyone in my family but me, so not worth it.


----------



## oViTynoT (May 18, 2007)

I don't want to be forced into viewing by groups. Even TiVo help center is incorrect and says to press the RED button to change grouping. But the red button is gone.

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/344


----------



## MikeTerryP (Mar 12, 2004)

There appears to be a new bug with this update. If you delete a show while it is playing it is very slow to delete. It remains in the list and can be played but the "delete" option is missing. I have hit "clear" to repeat the process but nothing happens. Later I notice that it finally disappears. Strange behavior.


----------



## jtdon99 (Oct 26, 2014)

MikeTerryP said:


> There appears to be a new bug with this update. If you delete a show while it is playing it is very slow to delete. It remains in the list and can be played but the "delete" option is missing. I have hit "clear" to repeat the process but nothing happens. Later I notice that it finally disappears. Strange behavior.


Same thing happened to me this am on one of my premieres.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

JWhites said:


> I agree Margret is a godsend and probably the only reason why TiVo is still in business.
> I actually contacted TiVo, they looked at the TSN and found that my box got screwed up and was missing information. After the agent who was really awesome added information in he said to wait 48 hours and call back if the update doesn't come. He also said that the fact that my Premiere 4 identifies itself in the "My Shows" lists and "Whole Home Advanced Help" screen on the other TiVo's as a "Premiere Q" was merely cosmetic and not the problem. The update came about 72 hours later, this past Wednesday, which I still think is weird because of it being on the list for months.


the missing info was most likely the reason why it took so long


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Something I noticed today is Yahoo Screen. Not sure if this is related or not.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Honestly I like this whole update and stuff. The only thing I wish was an option was to set how the shows are categorized in their folders by default. I myself like sorting the shows by episode/season so the newest show is on the bottom and the oldest on top. Unfortunately there is no way of setting this by default so if I hold off watching two episodes in a row it doesn't automatically categorize itself by season/episode number.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

JWhites said:


> Something I noticed today is Yahoo Screen. Not sure if this is related or not.


where is yahoo screen I don't see it on my premiere?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

My Premiere (OTA) with 20.4.6aRC1 randomly rebooted some time over the past few days. When I brought it out of Standby it showed Please wait and played the start up video.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

morac said:


> My Premiere (OTA) with 20.4.6aRC1 randomly rebooted some time over the past few days. When I brought it out of Standby it showed Please wait and played the start up video.


did it already have the RC1 before restart?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

ajwees41 said:


> did it already have the RC1 before restart?


I'm pretty sure, unless a new version was just released since Monday. I had checked recently and I know it had 20.4.6a. I don't remember if it was RC1 or not.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i've seen one hdui reset in the 4 weeks since the update, about half a dozen freezes, no reboots (before the update, the freezes had all but disappeared).

my biggest gripe so far - i've been unable to access full episode information for any series when exploring, it only pulls what's airing in the guide (not full series episode listings).


----------



## dkenglish7 (Dec 9, 2006)

Have had the new software on my XL4 for most of a week now, and in most respects it is faster than the 20.4.5 software.

However, I regularly download CNET video podcasts. Now every time I try to open one of those, I get the blue spinning circle for 10-20 seconds before the program information appears. I can press play on the program tile from its folder and the program starts instantly - the annoying delay is ONLY if I try to open to program details. This delay is a brand new annoyance.

This doesn't happen with regular recorded programs, only with downloaded content.

==Oh well, now video podcasts won't download at all (multiple threads about that). Thanks Tivo for dumping useful features in favor of more ads!


----------

